
[TextArea.com] I made a small and clean blog any advise? - zhicheng
https://www.textarea.com/about/
======
brudgers
This would make a good submission for "Show HN". If you resubmit, start the
title with "Show HN: " and it will be placed on that page.

------
gregmorton
You have a problem with hyphenation (for instance in the privacy page). :)

